# Stocking Suggestions: 135G!



## chicago_animal (Oct 29, 2006)

I got my 135G tank filled with water and no fish. I have fallen in love with the beauty of the Victorias. I used to just have Malawis but these are just beautifull.

I was looking for stocking suggestions for a 135G tank.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

chicago_animal said:


> I got my 135G tank filled with water and no fish. I have fallen in love with the beauty of the Victorias. I used to just have Malawis but these are just beautifull.
> 
> I was looking for stocking suggestions for a 135G tank.
> 
> ...


My opinion Haps and Peacocks :fish: big bright beautiful colors...by the way we well see you guys in the playoffs.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

The question was for which _Victorians_ she should/could keep in the tank, not african cichlids in general.

By the way, I have a personal bias for haplochromis sp. ruby green...they're not a large species (4") and are quite peaceful by african cichlid standards, so you could keep several males in a tank that size. Keeping more than one victorian is not usually advised, though, since victorians are extremely good at cross-breeding - since many victorians are imperiled in the wild, allowing them to cross-breed in captivity could have serious consequences. You might be able to keep a peaceful mbuna harem or two with the ruby greens, such as labidochromis chisumulae or pseudotropheus saulosi.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

in 135 you could keep a larger species like the Polleni


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

chicago_animal said:


> I have fallen in love with the beauty of the Victorians. I was looking for stocking suggestions for a 135G tank.


Victorian cichlids in general are not as common as many mbuna. We could make lots of specific recommendations of vics that you can't find. I suggest we do this the other way around. Tell us what is available, and we can go from there. Of course, if you are in the Chicago area you may very well have quite a few quality choices available to you.

Kevin


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are willing to buy cichlids online and have them shipped to you, I know several Victorian species you can get. Won't be cheap though, and will probably be somewhere around $20 per fish, shipped.

If your limiting yourself to whats available locally, then you will probably want to list out what species you have available to you so we can help assess what would work together.

Some of my favorite Vic species are:
Paralabidochromis chromogynos Zue Island
Pundamilia nyererei "Juma Island"
Pundamilia sp. "Red Flank" Nansio Island
Astatotilapia Aeneocolor
Pundamilia sp. "Blue Bar"
Paralabidochromis sp. ''Fire'' Uganda

However, you would not be able to keep all of these species together.


----------

